# Deadbolt hole cover??



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

I am trying to find a cover for a pre-drilled deadbolt hole. I have not found anything out there that looks half way decent. The customers have 5 or 6 doors keyed alike and would not like to change their lockset. Any deadbolt hole covers out there? It needs to match a brushed nickel finish.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Why not get some deadbolts
rekeyed to match the locks?
Nice covers aren't much cheaper.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

kdub1777 said:


> I am trying to find a cover for a pre-drilled deadbolt hole. I have not found anything out there that looks half way decent. The customers have 5 or 6 doors keyed alike and would not like to change their lockset. Any deadbolt hole covers out there? It needs to match a brushed nickel finish.



Don-Jo!


http://www.don-jo.com/


Only Company I have ever used.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah the only ones i have used have a big screw on one side which screws to a blank plate. Guess you only have to decide if you want to see it comin or goin.


----------



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Don-Jo!
> 
> 
> http://www.don-jo.com/
> ...



What do they call them in their catalog? I cannot find them.

(Thanks for the link)


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

kdub1777 said:


> What do they call them in their catalog? I cannot find them.
> 
> (Thanks for the link)


http://www.don-jo.com/catalog/
page 46 I think.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

kdub1777 said:


> What do they call them in their catalog? I cannot find them.
> 
> (Thanks for the link)



When I get back to my Computer, I will find it for you. I will check my Lock Supply Catalog as well. Southern Lock.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> http://www.don-jo.com/catalog/
> page 46 I think.


That be the one.


----------

